# Window Blinds



## ba3darcher (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello all-

I have a blind in my 298RE that wont stay up, it is the type that you can raise or lower with pulling or pushing down or up and they stay there. Does anyone have any idea on how to make this think work correctly? Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is this a roller shaded?

If so...pull all the way down, then remove it from the latch on the wall. Then roll the shade up by hand and put back on the latch. Now, pull down again. You will now have increased tension in the shades spring and it will pop right back up.


----------



## ba3darcher (Feb 23, 2015)

Oregon Camper- this shade is a cloth type shade that folds up on itself


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

This video goes into great detail on how to make Roman shades and could give you insight into why yours are not working. Roman Shades


----------



## DutchmenSport (Oct 1, 2013)

The tension on the strings needs to be tightened and then then shades will stay where you put them. Simply unscrew the little plastic thing on the wall where the strings are tied. Untie them and shorten the string slightly by retying. Then screw it back into the same spot. This will retension the strings, making the resistance to hold the blinds up. It's a very simple fix, but you may need a tooth pick to unknot the knot where the strings come together on the plastic 'thing'.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

DutchmenSport said:


> The tension on the strings needs to be tightened and then then shades will stay where you put them. Simply unscrew the little plastic thing on the wall where the strings are tied. Untie them and shorten the string slightly by retying. Then screw it back into the same spot. This will retension the strings, making the resistance to hold the blinds up. It's a very simple fix, but you may need a tooth pick to unknot the knot where the strings come together on the plastic 'thing'.


^^^ The answer ^^^


----------



## ba3darcher (Feb 23, 2015)

CamperAndy said:


> The tension on the strings needs to be tightened and then then shades will stay where you put them. Simply unscrew the little plastic thing on the wall where the strings are tied. Untie them and shorten the string slightly by retying. Then screw it back into the same spot. This will retension the strings, making the resistance to hold the blinds up. It's a very simple fix, but you may need a tooth pick to unknot the knot where the strings come together on the plastic 'thing'.


^^^ The answer ^^^
[/quote]

thanks, I figured it out after looking at the situation.


----------



## smartrving (5 mo ago)

I bought RecPro blinds to exchange the old blinds that came with my trailer. The valance allowed me to put in with only a few holes within the wall, and that is because these blinds have optional screw holes. the color matches my other blinds perfectly. You look great! it is a nice upgrade from the first blinds. they are going up and down with no problem.


----------

